# Welche Distro



## joeby (18. Dez. 2007)

*Welche Distro für ISPConfig*

Ich überlege, auf einem Strato-Server ISP-Config einzusetzen: Zuerst als Erprobungsrechner, den ich dann nach Bewährung zu Produktiv-System machen möchte. Welche Distro nehme ich am besten?

OpenSuse 10.3 
Debian 4.0
UBUNTU 6.06 LTS

Wichtig sind für mich
- Gute Dokumentation der ISPConfig-Konfiguration (am liebsten auf Deutsch)
- Einfache Gesamtinstallation und -konfiguration des LAMP mit ISPConfig
- Wenig Gefummel in ini und conf Dateien
- Langfristige Betriebssicherheit, damit ich nicht alle 12 Monate den Server neu aufsetzen muss
- Betriebssicherheit
- leichtes Nachladen neuer Versionen
- leichte Migrierbarkeit auf anderen Server-Provider

(Mit Suse 9.3 und 10.2 sowie mit Debian 3.1 habe ich auf Serverseite schon eine Menge gemacht, mit Ubuntu arbeite ich auf der Desktopseite)

Danke für Eure Tipps (eventuell auch den, das ISPConfig nicht geeignet ist. Derzeit arbeite ich mit SA24 und YAST)

Grüßle

joeby


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2007)

Debian 4.0


----------



## Feanwulf (19. Dez. 2007)

Debian 4.0 weil es so schöne Anleitungen unter www.howtoforge.com gibt


----------



## sjau (22. Dez. 2007)

+1 Debian --> tolles OS für Server


----------

